# PVE Oil



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with PVE oil [Polyvinylether]? The specs on it look promising and supposedly it doesn’t have the drawbacks associated with POE concerning moisture, such acid formation and organic compounds or miscibility with refrigerants, so it sounds like it could be poised to replace POE as the OEM choice. 
It appears that manufacturers are interested in it because they can apparently do away with the need for filter driers on new equipment currently using R410A with POE.

Here is a link to some info:
http://www.achrnews.com/articles/adoption-of-pve-oil-for-r-410a-applications


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I just found that INDEMITSU offers a free quart sample of PVE oil, so I sent in my request. I think I’m going to try it first with an R12 to 134A conversion on an old dorm fridge that I have kicking around here and see how that goes.


----------

